# Schwinn Aerocycle, Schwinn Ranger, Smith motorwheel 4 high wheels 10k!



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wish I were closer to this! Looks like a fantastic opportunity for someone.

I deleted the link at the request of another member who had also posted this but was asked by another forum member to remove it.  This will be the last time I do this. The PURPOSE of this section of the forum is to alert members to stuff out there. v/r Shawn


----------



## OldRider (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats chump change for you, Shawn! Now go out and grab that  lot before someone else does  It sounds and looks  like great stuff but at 10 grand if you're picking I don't think theres a whole lot of profit left.


----------



## Dave K (Feb 12, 2012)

OldRider said:


> Thats chump change for you, Shawn! Now go out and grab that  lot before someone else does  It sounds and looks  like great stuff but at 10 grand if you're picking I don't think theres a whole lot of profit left.




The aerocycle and the Ranger would recoup the better part of the 10K buy in and rest would be gravy.  Chance are there is thousand is miscellaneous parts above and beyond the compleat bikes


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks to good to be true, I'd jump on it. I been after an origina smith motor wheel for a while.


----------



## slick (Feb 12, 2012)

If there is an Aerocycle in that lot how come there is no picture? That should be the prize everyone wants to see! Somebody could snatch this up, sell the Aerocycle to me for $5k the Ranger for $3k and make loads of profit on the rest. Just my thoughts......


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 12, 2012)

The hard tire safety is worth ten grand alone, and the highwheels are at least three to four grand a piece minimum, so the Aerocycle is just icing on the cake.

If this ad is legit, then those bikes were gone before the ink dried on the page.

If not, then the Portland boys better wake up and get some gas in the truck, because a road trip to Woodland Washington is in order, pronto!


----------



## kccomet (Feb 12, 2012)

i cant wait to hear the end of this story. collectors dream if its a real deal and i agree should be sold in the first 30 min


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 12, 2012)

Well I responded to the ad and no response back. Now the ad has been removed by its author.! Hope someone got It and if you want to sell the smith motor wheel  contact me.


----------



## kccomet (Feb 12, 2012)

damit im 400 miles into a 2000 mile trip. ive got hundred dollar bills flying out the van window,now what am i going to do. buyer email me im interested in the aerocycle. you should only have about 5 dollars invested in it. ok ok its on to copake ive driven this far. i,ll just sleep in the van for a couple months


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 12, 2012)

I contacted the guy twice 30 seconds after the ad was listed, no response.  There have been some odd ads like that on Portland's CL for bicycles and motorcycles in the past few months.  I respond in seconds, never get a response.  There was one for a "warehouse full of '50s and '60s Triumph motorcycles and NOS parts still in the box," ironically that was for $10k also, no response, gone in a couple hours.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 12, 2012)

Confirmed scam, it's some loser named "Larry N" on their fake email seeking attention.  Sad the trouble some losers will go through to get email messages, I guess.....hahaha

Sent: Sunday, February 12, 2012 10:44 AM
Subject: re: Craigslist Ad


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2012)

What a total piece of crap--his mother probably didn't show him enough love--or maybe too much! Yea I know that was wrong....v/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Wish I were closer to this! Looks like a fantastic opportunity for someone.
> 
> I deleted the link at the request of another member who had also posted this but was asked by another forum member to remove it.  This will be the last time I do this. The PURPOSE of this section of the forum is to alert members to stuff out there. v/r Shawn




You should have left the link up.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 13, 2012)

catfish said:


> You should have left the link up.




I have to agree.


----------

